# Hi SPs, what do you think of INTJs



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi SPs (or partly SP typed people), what do you think of INTJs?

If you don't know any real life INTJs, I'm interested in your responses.

If you do know any real life INTJs, I'm also interested in your responses.


----------



## DistractedDayDreamer (Dec 14, 2012)

Most of the time, I love them. I grew up with an older INTJ sister, so obviously we have our disagreements, but now that we are older it's been a very useful relationship. If I hadn't grown up with an INTJ sibling, I'm sure that it would take a while to be able to get used to them and to like them, because they are so different. This website has helped me to see the differences and why the differences are what they are, and that has made it easier to turn my experiences with my sister into something that makes sense.
but I think we SPs need more NTs in our life! We look at life in different directions, and so working together can really help both sides to see the whole picture.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

I find them fascinating....I think they´re one of the most interesting types...we get along pretty well too....although we do have our differences...


----------



## Almostinsane (Nov 22, 2012)

I only know one INTJ, and lets be clear: we DON'T get along
I thought for the longest time we just needed a break. So I didn't talk to her for a long time. Within 2 hours of talking to her again I was holding back my anger. She's a very prideful person, and I think that gets in the way.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

I always want to get to know them (predominantly because I want to get to know a lot of people LOL) but I have a feeling that INTx types find me annoying. I don't know an INTJ, I don't think, but I do know a INTP and he seems to tire of me very quickly. 

On the other hand, I have an ENTJ friend who is fascinated by me because our way of thinking is so different. I find him a bit intimidating and intense, though.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

They're cool until you say something that doesn't adhere to their stringent views on what is correct and incorrect then they will be compelled to correct you


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm friends with an Intj and we usually get along great. 
We've had debates on religion and things very briefly and he can be quite opinionated.
But all types can be.
All in all we share similar interests, and have great conversations.


----------



## NothingHere (Apr 18, 2013)

I think I knew only one. He had to be an intj because he was a freaking genius without even trying. Had to be that Ni working for him. I liked him except he had zero street smarts. He seemed to be made for a life in theoretical physics. Oh yea he also liked to play tennis and run a lot.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I go over well with them.
They are generally great to know.
I don't have many in my life right now, but know about a couple.
They like me too when I meet them.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

I adore the INTJ I know. Things she's said have gotten on my nerves a few times, but I have a great deal of respect for her & enjoy her company regardless.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a very, very love hate relationship with most of them. I'm really close friends with four INTJs, one of which is my best friend, and one of which I had an extremely complicated relationship with, basically the gist being that he liked me a lot more than I liked him and it all fell to pieces and I sort of hate him now. I have a lot of arguments with them all, we have so many disagreements. But nevertheless, I love them to death for some reason that is unknown to me.

I've also found that they are much to quick to judge everything (tv shows, music, people etc), and this bothers me a lot.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

I like INTJ. I found it not so hard to understand an INTJ, probably because of the same functions we share. And I like the fact that INTJs have a very well developed Ni and Te, which are my 3rd and 4th function, and of course the kind of qualities and abilities these two functions bring about, in a good way. I hope that I have a stronger Ni and Te, so I admire INTJs a lot and kind of envy them as well.

I have a professor whom I suspect to be an INTJ... I don't know maybe he is an INTP, or other types. I type him as INTJ over INTP mainly because of the strong ethical conviction and anger toward this bizarre immoral world he has displayed for several times, which I think is a trait of Fi.

I am also guessing that he has a very strong Ni. He has a very critical mind, always think about big and difficult questions which don't really have answers, and challenge his students to think about those questions as well. He seems to be thinking about a lot of but essentially a same set of interrelated questions, and dig deeper and deeper to the core of things. He is also a strong advocate of critical thinking and of seeing things in different ways, and he gives a lot of weight to knowledge, extremely good at seeing underlying meaning, connection, and authors' intent. However I'm not sure if these are in fact Ti instead of Ni. It just stands out to me as Ni+Te

I have also heard that INTJ has a more formal demeanor than an INTP does. Some students of his I happened to talk to about him commented him as intimidating. He is always in black suit at school and looks upright and confident, recently he dresses less formally though. He smiles to students but kind of robotic.. I guess. He tends to speak in a blunt and unemotional tone. A student said to me that he had no facial expression. He is also very articulate. I think all these are reasons why people found him intimidating.

I myself found him a little bit intimidating at first as well, which is how I always feel toward people anyway, but that feeling had gone away very soon. All the things I describe about him in the last paragraph doesn't bother me at all. I am more comfortable than a lot of people with the idea that a formal unemotional demeanor does not necessarily imply a cold and intimidating person inside, although, depending on individual, I can still feel that way in the first place. I mean I rationally understand that but feeling wise it's not always the same. Maybe it is because I know that I looks kind of cold and aloof to people as well. 

We once have a school meeting on my paper. We ended up having a heavy intense conversation on no-answer-big-life questions for between one and two hours. There was a lot of silent thinking moments which I found to be a bit uncomfortable, but it's a good meeting and definitely more than a meeting. He is actually a very nice, good-natured person, and actually has a great sense of humor and throws out sarcastic witty jokes, the kind of jokes that imply intelligence, in class. I like him a lot. We seems to be like each other in a way that we are both provocative about this immoral world and think hard about different questions. I am not sure if he would agree with me though.


----------



## adrenaline1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Honestly you can't speculate a group of people. Ive met some really annoying intj's and some cool ones just like any type.


----------



## MariamE (Sep 29, 2011)

With an INTJ in my family, I've definitely learned to get along with and even appreciate the personality type. So I find them fascinating and fun to learn from. I find I'm able to pick them out in a movie or crowd easier than my own personality type. ^_^ Don't know why that is.


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

Almostinsane said:


> a very prideful person, and I think that gets in the way.


One of my best friends is an INTJ and I agree 100% with this statement.

Whenever we get in arguments (which is a lot) and I 'win', he just can't accept the fact that he's wrong and tries SO hard to disprove me and it's so fucking annoying. We definitely butt heads.




However, I know an ENTJ that doesn't seem to have these issues and we get along great.


----------



## Keepin it Steel (Sep 9, 2012)

I know two confirmed INTJs. Both are okay in my book. Hanging with either feels effortless, its awesome. Its like we understand what the others saying before the sentence is even finished. No bullshit. Very straightfoward but still fun. Our contempt for stupid keeps us laughing.


----------



## dinitrophenol (Dec 29, 2012)

I often find them pretentious, self-important, arrogant, elitist, etc. General intellectual snobbery.

My best friend is one, though, and is not that way at all. He's brilliant, but really down to earth.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I want to know some or one. Some might be greedy.


----------



## NothingHere (Apr 18, 2013)

Ugh I find most of them frustrating. How they use logic is completely different from me. Some of them are ok though.


----------



## Mermerce (Nov 15, 2012)

Cheers to OP. This is by far one of the more amusing threads I've come across this morning.



puer_aeternus said:


> They're cool until you say something that doesn't adhere to their stringent views on what is correct and incorrect then they will be compelled to correct you


Funny, most of the INTJs I know will give you their views when you ask them, but if you don't agree, they won't bother with correcting you. If you continue to prod for their perception they will share with you minimally, but state that they aren't interested in changing your views. Mind you, these people have been determined as INTJ with deeper seated theory than just your online questionnaire. 

I was in a debate with a friend once, in which I said "science was never in the business of proving anything", and him being a hard sciences student caused us to get into a very deep argument. At one point I just sighed and said "Let me ask you a question: what do I get out of endoctrinating you?" and encouraged us to drop the debate.

I find persuading people to conform to my beliefs pointless/meaningless and an inefficient way to preserve my own energy for other more interesting pursuits.




TheGirlWithTheCurls said:


> I've also found that they are much to quick to judge everything (tv shows, music, people etc), and this bothers me a lot.


That doesn't sound very objective and characteristic of an xNTJ's natural cognitive processing at all. You will find that I am forever open to asking another type's perspective on things, and appreciating how they got there without intending to mush them into my mold/mode of thinking. After all, my mode of cognitive processing is not intrinsically superior in any way. It is merely different.



Nubb said:


> One of my best friends is an INTJ and I agree 100% with this statement.
> 
> Whenever we get in arguments (which is a lot) and I 'win', he just can't accept the fact that he's wrong and tries SO hard to disprove me and it's so fucking annoying..


There is no such thing as objectively wrong, except when it comes to hard philosophical logic (as opposed to loosely using the word logic). Again, being intolerant of difference is not part of the xNTJ's theoretically predetermined cognitive pattern. 

I would love to delve into an argument with you and perhaps offer you some points you may have yet to consider, but if you tell me you have considered all the factors and explain your perception to me, I would not persuade you to believe differently - you are after all, not me, and my subjective views are only as good as yours given all the factors of the argument at hand have been assessed.




dinitrophenol said:


> I often find them pretentious, self-important, arrogant, elitist, etc. General intellectual snobbery. My best friend is one, though, and is not that way at all. He's brilliant, but really down to earth.


You can't judge a whole group and assume them to be identical. And again, being intolerant of difference is not something I believe in. 

Speaking only for myself: perhaps you would find me _self-important/arrogant_, from offering some factors of the argument at hand for you to consider and in seeking your perception of said factors, but I would ask you to understand I am simply trying to appreciate your view. Every temperament is capable of coherent views, even if they are different from our own. 

In regards to elitism, I believe the popularity of layman typology portraits/stereotypes facilitates that, and people buy into those a bit too much. Typology is not meant to be hierarchical at all. We have different thought processes and arrive at different places, but ultimately there is no objective right or wrong (excluding questions of abstract logic, which rarely apply in daily life).



sniperpanda said:


> Ugh I find most of them frustrating. How they use logic is completely different from me. Some of them are ok though.


Typology is not meant to be hierarchical at all. We have different thought processes and arrive at different places, but ultimately there is no objective right or wrong.

I personally am fascinated by different temperaments' cognitive processes. I find the fact that our thoughts are so diverse and yet all equally _*coherent*_ to be quite amazing and worth great appreciation and further understanding.


----------



## dinitrophenol (Dec 29, 2012)

Mermerce said:


> You can't judge a whole group and assume them to be identical. And again, being intolerant of difference is not something I believe in.
> 
> 
> Speaking only for myself: perhaps you would find me _self-important/arrogant_, from offering some factors of the argument at hand for you to consider and in seeking your perception of said factors, but I would ask you to understand I am simply trying to appreciate your view. Every temperament is capable of coherent views, even if they are different from our own.
> ...


If I implied that I assumed all INTJs were the way I described, it was unintentional. I am only sharing my limited experience. Admittedly, I know very few INTJs personally. The majority of my impressions are based on internet interactions, and we all know everyone on the internet is an asshole :happy:. I wasn't my intention to generalize an entire diverse group of people based on that.

Based on what you've said, I don't think I'd find you pretentious or elitist at all. That just hasn't been the case with many INTJs I've interacted with. But like you said typological stereotypes seem to bring out the worst in people. I suppose I'll just have to make some more INTJ friends outside of the internet.


----------



## rabbitofkaz (Sep 19, 2012)

I've known two: one very well, and another not as well but we've had some good discussions. Both of them are brilliant and I love the way they can get very passionate about their ideas. I like that we can get together and have very deep, intellectual, rational conversations without being too concerned about either of us taking things personally or getting hurt. 

I've noticed though, that our conclusions always seem to be drawn by very, very different routes. The difference is so great, that multiple times we have debated for a good half hour before realizing that we were actually arguing for the same position. In less extreme cases, we will each make points or observations that the other had never even considered. And this happens at virtually every encounter. One of the INTJ's favorite lines to say to me is "Why would anyone even think that?" And then I explain, and it (usually) makes sense to him. I can only assume this is what happens when Te-Fi meets Ti-Fe. When I debate with my INFJ friends (who have T parents and therefore well-developed Ti) there is a lot more tiptoeing around feelings, but the basic thought processes are virtually identical to my own.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

I tend to respect those INTJs that don't try to flaunt their intellectual ability above you like a fine piece of jewelry. I appreciate them otherwise since they are indeed part of the pioneers in our intellectual endeavors.


----------



## Fuzbal (Apr 11, 2013)

I find they can seem a little cold, but other than that I think they are pretty cool.


----------



## pastryparadise (Jun 13, 2013)

Stewie from Family Guys an ESTP, right? In that case I LOVE♡♥♡


----------



## polik890 (Oct 3, 2012)

I think they are pretty down to earth.


----------



## Fuzbal (Apr 11, 2013)

polik890 said:


> I think they are pretty down to earth.


No offence but you seem biased...


----------



## polik890 (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuzbal said:


> No offence but you seem biased...


That's probably true. I''m just trying to give you another perspective.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm friends with someone who I'm positive is an INTJ. At best, she can be fine to hang around with without putting a drain on me, and I don't have to worry (much) about her prying or wanting to talk about really personal or emotional stuff. And on here, I see that there are some INTJs who seem fine to me 

On the flip side, on any bad day she can be controlling, manipulative, entitled, condescending, and just plain emotional and bitchy... Very akin to a spoiled brat, although that's likely part of the reason for some of this behavior.


----------



## Fuzbal (Apr 11, 2013)

polik890 said:


> That's probably true. I''m just trying to give you another perspective.


Well I suppose that this thread is looking for opinions, but it was just that your profile says that you are an INTJ.


----------



## Ryou (Jul 10, 2013)

My boyfriend is an INTJ (well maybe more like an XNTJ, he can be quite E sometimes).
I absolutely adore him now that I've gotten to know him. He was that sullen kid perpetually listening to his mp3 back in the corner of the room before we opened up to each other, though. He's really thoughtful, gives me space, encourages me a lot... he never prys but we somehow end up talking a lot about personal things. He's very intelligent and VERY rational. It's hard for me to "win" when we're arguing about intellectual things. Sad, because I'm really persuasive and I can usually win every argument I get into, ha. He's very open-minded though. He has a weird sense of humor that people usually don't get, but if you understand him he's hilarious. I like that he says exactly what he means - no games (I'm not good at those anyway).

On the flip side he offends me sometimes without realizing it and when he gets angry he's really scary... "I wanna kill that person! I really wanted to punch him!" But he never gets mad at me even though I'm a total jerk sometimes, haha. He also gets in this brooding, depressed mood sometimes that I can't really help him snap out of but he cheers up pretty fast.

I don't know any others so I definitely can't make any generalizations, but I'm happy with the INTJ I know - couldn't think of a better match for me relationship-wise! (I'm an ISTP btw).


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

I've liked most of the ones i've known, except for my dad. And even my dad has a lot of admirable qualities.


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

I like that they think on their toes and they are witty, quite intelligent and able to back it up with proof. I don't like that they can be a bit insensitive at times but their other qualities make up for it. I find them quite interesting to say the least. ;]


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Mermerce said:


> Cheers to OP. This is by far one of the more amusing threads I've come across this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

Sorry for laughing, but in your post you proved every statement, you tried to prove wrong, right.

That is,.. From the point of view of SP's (and probably other types too).


Something that's difficulty for INTJ's is to analyze the opinions and statements of other people from their point of view. However, the fun part of Ni is that once you realize this (I mean really realize it and really understand how this system works),... it's actually very easy.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

The pseudo-intellectual douchebag ones tend to annoy me but the friendly and logical ones are refreshing.


----------

